# Local logger killed



## twochains (Nov 30, 2013)

29 year old died today after being crushed Tuesday by logging equipment. Evidently the guy was working on a Hydro Ax, for some stupid reason they elevated the cutting head 4 ft off the ground, the guy was under it and removed a hydraulic line from the head and was crushed. He was air evac to Springfield, Mo. where he succumed to the injuries this afternoon. Such a senseless and tragic accident! The guy was shirt tail kin to the crew I cut for. He had just gotten married 6 months ago. The accident happen while cutting a FS unit in my area, I'm sure there will be a full investigation. Very sad and tragic event....but yet so avoidable and shouldn't have happened period! 

Prayers for his Wife and family, I don't know if he had kids or not.


----------



## rwoods (Nov 30, 2013)

Sad. Ditto on the prayers. Ron


----------



## ShermanC (Dec 3, 2013)

twochains said:


> 29 year old died today after being crushed Tuesday by logging equipment. Evidently the guy was working on a Hydro Ax, for some stupid reason they elevated the cutting head 4 ft off the ground, the guy was under it and removed a hydraulic line from the head and was crushed. He was air evac to Springfield, Mo. where he succumed to the injuries this afternoon. Such a senseless and tragic accident! The guy was shirt tail kin to the crew I cut for. He had just gotten married 6 months ago. The accident happen while cutting a FS unit in my area, I'm sure there will be a full investigation. Very sad and tragic event....but yet so avoidable and shouldn't have happened period!
> 
> Prayers for his Wife and family, I don't know if he had kids or not.


My wife learned about this accident at her weekly prayer group Tuesday. It was reported the victim had four children.


----------



## ReggieT (Dec 4, 2013)

Prayers going up!


----------



## 046 (Dec 4, 2013)

totally avoidable fatality ... RIP


----------

